# Recomendaciones para traer mi Bici a México



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Kiobo banda. Pues resulta que me animé a dar un upgrade al rollo de las 29ers y me compré una Sultan con Larry de Mountain High Cyclery. Independientemente de que ha sido un poco frustrante tratar con Larry (encontrarlo por teléfono o mail está en chino), los cuadros 2011 se atrasaron en su producción y no coincidió mi bici con el viaje que hice a los EEUU. 

Asi que la pregunta es: ¿alguien ha importado una bici por UPS, Fedex o algo así? ¿que me recomiendan?

Saludos a todos!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

USPS es el mas barato, asi es como yo me he traido las mias. Fedex y UPS son bastante mas caros, pero entregan ràpido.... prefiero Fedex a UPS.... en mi experiencia son mas baratos los fees de los agentes aduanales.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Más o menos como andan los impuestos y comisiones aduanales? gracias!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Impuestos, deben estar en el rango del 15%... aunque me llego el rumor de un nuevo impuesto a bicis provenientes de China (no Taiwan) que va por el 80%. No es tu caso aun cuando el rumor sea cierto. 

De comisiones de agentes

USPS; no hay, viene incluida en el envio
UPS; ni idea, pero recuerdo haberme molestado y decidi nunca usarlo de nuevo... no se si es un fijo o sobre un porcentaje del envio.
Fedex; no recuerdo cuanto es, pero ha sido muy baja comparado con el 15% de impuestos..

Lo mejor es hablar a Fedex o a DHL para que te den mejores detalles.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Impuestos, deben estar en el rango del 15%... aunque me llego el rumor de un nuevo impuesto a bicis provenientes de China (no Taiwan) que va por el 80%. No es tu caso aun cuando el rumor sea cierto.
> 
> De comisiones de agentes
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Por Fedex, DHL o UPS mas o menos en total puede ser entre el 22 al 25 % del precio que aparece en la factura, un cuadro Sultan debe pagar aprox. entre 450 a 500 dólares en total .

Slds.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

the last biker said:


> .....un cuadro Sultan debe pagar aprox. entre 450 a 500 dólares en total .
> 
> Slds.


Ouch!!!!!..... pregunta a Larry que te recomienda y exprésale tus inquitudes, el sabrá que hacer.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

elmadaleno said:


> Asi que la pregunta es: ¿alguien ha importado una bici por UPS, Fedex o algo así? ¿que me recomiendan?
> 
> Saludos a todos!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

E mail sent.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

the last biker said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Por Fedex, DHL o UPS mas o menos en total puede ser entre el 22 al 25 % del precio que aparece en la factura, un cuadro Sultan debe pagar aprox. entre 450 a 500 dólares en total .
> 
> Slds.


Pos creo que me va salir mas barato agarrar un boleto a los EEUU y regresar el mismo día... Ya revisé y por la bici entera me sale como en los $500USD sin contar impuestos


----------



## xpro1967 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Mi experiencia.*

Hola, es la primera vez que escribo en el foro.

Yo hace unos años me traje una Santa Cruz Blur LT nueva y he traido tambien cuadros, soy frecuente comprador en eBay.

Afortunadamente tengo la ventaja de que por cuestiones de trabajo viajo a Houston y allá mis compañeros me hacen el favor de recibir las cosas que compro por internet.

Respecto a traerte una bici, si vas personalmente por ella te recomiendo lo siguiente: debes traertela en una bolsa o maleta rigida especial para bicleta. Si te la traes en caja de cartón la mayoria de las aerolineas te van a cobrar flete porque al venir en caja se considera como "carga" o "cargamento" por lo que debes de pagar los gastos correspondientes. En cambio si viene en maleta o bolsa se considera "equipaje" y solo te cobrarían exceso de peso si es que aplica.

Otra recomendación, ensucia la bici, echale tierra y lodo con el fin de que en la aduana aqui en mexico la declares como articulo usado y no pagues impuestos.

Ojala te sirvan de algo mis experiencias.

Salu2


----------



## betovallejo (Feb 13, 2011)

MI experiencia no precisamente con partes de bicicleta, pero sin con artículos de pesca, (cañas, carretes y todo lo que se te imagine), es USPS al 100%, UPS es muuuuuuy caro, y Fedex no se queda atras solo que tiene mejor servicio.

My 2 euros


----------

